
This Could Be Your Last Day of Life - msurocks
https://medium.com/@msuworld/this-could-be-your-last-day-of-life-51a797fc0a54#.x0b0jjocl
======
maxharris
But it is vastly more likely that it is not, and you are far better off
working, planning and preparing to make your future a better one.

